
Google Rounds Out Insight into TPU Architecture and Inference - jonbaer
https://www.nextplatform.com/2018/09/19/google-rounds-out-insight-into-tpu-architecture-and-inference/
======
puzzle
From the original article:

"Most architecture research papers are based on simulations running small,
easily portable benchmarks that project potential performance if ever
implemented. This article is not one of them but rather a retrospective
evaluation of machines running real, large production workloads in datacenters
since 2015, some used routinely by more than one billion people."

It's probably also the first time that Google mentions explicitly that the TPU
is hosted by an Intel system, which obviously they manage for you. The
phrasing around "18-core, dual-socket Haswell processor" is ambiguous and
might not be the exact spec for a TPU host: it's not clear if the "platform
that is also the host server" refers to just Intel or that specific
configuration. Such ambiguity is usually deliberate, of course...

